# Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get?



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

Hey I'm going to try to buy a Digi 1 setup from some guy and I need to know what to ask for. i'll be putting it on my 1.8jh with a crossflow headand home made log intake. Turbo'd to about 15psi
I figure I need:
-ECU
-injectors and rail
-fuel pressure reg.
-full harness
Other than that I know theres other sensors and stuff But I need someone to tell me what else I need and the names. Thank you.
Sandy


----------



## EuroVeeDub (Nov 16, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (purplerabbit)*

What happened to the Volvo setup?


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (EuroVeeDub)*

I still have it installed but I havn't had any time to even get my car running so I can drive it to school. I wouldn't mind the peace of mind of a real injection system.
Then I could be sure my motor wouldn't blow up.


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (purplerabbit)*

Can someone please help me, I searched but theres too much crap about normally aspirated digi 1 swaps and i can't find a good list.
I will go right now and try to answer other peoples questions so please help me


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (purplerabbit)*

ECU
-injectors and rail
-fuel pressure reg.
-full harness

coolant temp blue sensor
co_pot/ait
o2 sensor (might as well get a new 3 wire)
air fuel gauge ( a must)
knock sensor (new one!)


----------



## MA_XXX (Apr 10, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (purplerabbit)*

you need:
-computer
-harness
-water temp potentiometer
-air temp potentiometer
-injector harness
-injectors
-injector cups for the intake manifold
-fuel rail of some description
-throttle valve assembly with correct microswitch ie G60 or 16V automatic (passat)
-chip for the turbo from SNStuning








i think that's it??? anyone else think of anything i forgot???
DAMN!!!! i just saw yer post mrkrad!!! you beat me to it!!!

[Modified by MA_XXX, 7:30 PM 4-1-2003]


[Modified by MA_XXX, 7:31 PM 4-1-2003]


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (MA_XXX)*

whats the deal with the computer? will it run my 1.8jh crossflow very well? will it make it run lean at all? I don't have the money for any kind of chip so pretty much what I'm asking is will it work with this setup and not wreck the motor? will it be better than cis?
Thanks
Sandy


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (purplerabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]whats the deal with the computer? will it run my 1.8jh crossflow very well? will it make it run lean at all? I don't have the money for any kind of chip so pretty much what I'm asking is will it work with this setup and not wreck the motor? will it be better than cis?
Thanks
Sandy







[HR][/HR]​
Better not run 15psi on a stock chip. You will need to get 30# injectors and I suggest spending the $100 bucks on an SNs Stage 5 (no lag) chip. With a stock chip and stock g60 injectors I wouldnt go past 8psi. Also, since fuel enrichment comes on at WOT w/ every digi 1 chip except the SNs stage 5, you will go lean at part throttle/full boost conditions. That condition is easily met if you have a decent spooling turbo.


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (GTibunny16v)*

GTIbunny 16v: good point on the part throttle going lean bit, my turbo spools close to 1800 rpm so I would be running lean all the time. Will this chip fix this problem? can it compensate? do you know what it does?
But about the getting bigger injectors, here is a direct quote from snstuning "I would not suggest larger injectors unless you plan to exceed 17psi of boost. "
its on the website under injector info.
But so anyway, it will work till I can get that chip right?


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (purplerabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]GTIbunny 16v: good point on the part throttle going lean bit, my turbo spools close to 1800 rpm so I would be running lean all the time. Will this chip fix this problem? can it compensate? do you know what it does?
But about the getting bigger injectors, here is a direct quote from snstuning "I would not suggest larger injectors unless you plan to exceed 17psi of boost. "
its on the website under injector info.
But so anyway, it will work till I can get that chip right?







[HR][/HR]​Thats 17psi on a g-ladder, not a turbo. The chip goes into fuel enrichment at a preset boost level, not under WOT. My brother had a G60T running a 3.5bar FPR and 30# injectors and he was right on the money with fueling @16psi.
The stock chip will hold you over, just make sure you run low boost (8psi) and use a stock x-flow fuel rail, stock g60 injectors (green tops) and a 4.0bar FPR from an early vr6 or any audi v6's. That should hold you out on fueling until you can get a chip burned. If you only plan on running 12psi stock g60 injectors and a 4bar FPR should provide enough fueling. Depending on how well your turbo flows.


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (GTibunny16v)*

Thank you for the info, it is very helpful. what are your thoughts on a rising rate fuel pressure regulator?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (purplerabbit)*

We believe in doing it right, and well the cost of new injectors and a chip to back it up, makes more sense than squeezing the old stockers beyond their design spec (bosch rated max 5bar on their injectors before pintle lift failure can occur).
We've got the most powerful digi-1 on this coast (267whp) and that was a rough tune. We expect 300whp. 
Trust me on the no lag, my first corrado ate it because of that. I wish i knew what i knew now back then.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (purplerabbit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Thank you for the info, it is very helpful. what are your thoughts on a rising rate fuel pressure regulator?[HR][/HR]​
boo http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
Like Sam said, do it right the first time


----------



## purplerabbit (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (GTibunny16v)*

Thank you all for your help and opinions, I contacted the guys at sns and they told me to use the system as is untill I want more power then to give them a call. They also said the injectors would be fine. I'm going to get the car running with the digi setup then some time in the summer get then to make me a chip and maybe buy injectors.
thanks again 
Sandy


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

is this the correct flange for the 16v to accept the blue snap in coolant sensor?
p/n 068 121 144
looks like its missing a spot for 1 hose for the 16v, but i could be wrong...
thanks!


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (veedubGT)*

You can use the white coolant sensor on the side of the 16v head. I did and it works perfect. I think most of the other 16v digi guys use this too.


----------



## ex-vdubn (Mar 18, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (GTibunny16v)*

my question is can my G60 Digi 1 injection fit a complete aba crossflow 8v and work under no-boost(for a few months atleast)?
I just blew my 2nd headgasket on my Corrado G60(had it 4 months now) so, it's time to move to n/a 2.slo for a while until I come across some dough...... Can anyone shead some light please?


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (ex-vdubn)*

My bro (gtibunny8v) has an aba 8v n/a on digi 1. Acutally Im driving it around now. Works pretty good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gtibunny8v (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (ex-vdubn)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ex-vdubn* »_my question is can my G60 Digi 1 injection fit a complete aba crossflow 8v and work under no-boost(for a few months atleast)?
I just blew my 2nd headgasket on my Corrado G60(had it 4 months now) so, it's time to move to n/a 2.slo for a while until I come across some dough...... Can anyone shead some light please?

Yep it works. You just have to replace the 1 window distributor wheel with a 4 window distributor wheel.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (gtibunny8v)*

digi-1 is pretty flexible. i've seen it run on all the 4 cylinder gas engines








at least ones we see in the usa even 1.8T they have a digi-1 kit


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (mrkrad)*

im doing this swap soon, so you guys are saying that we dont need to swap out the coolant temp sensor?


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (nimbusgti)*

Use the white sensor on the side of the 16v head. Works for most of the people.


----------



## TDIVentoDave (Oct 25, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (GTibunny16v)*

I have gotta digifant fuel rail for sale. $50 with the metal FPR screw inserts.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (GTibunny16v)*

THE 16V sensor is not the same as the G60 one.

we've encountered many people with problems. The bentley is wrong.
ohm the two sensors side by side at the various coolant temps from full
cold to full hot and you'll see what i mean.

Get the yoke neck and the $14 ($7 on ebay) blue temp sensor and you will be right on.
Digi-1 really depends on cts for many things. 
Mostly the problems will be cold start and warmup problems, since the skew on the 16V sensors are different, even though at full op temps they maybe the same.
result: **** cold/warmup performance.
190F cts should be 180-210ohms max


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_THE 16V sensor is not the same as the G60 one.

we've encountered many people with problems. The bentley is wrong.
ohm the two sensors side by side at the various coolant temps from full
cold to full hot and you'll see what i mean.
Get the *yoke neck* and the $14 ($7 on ebay) blue temp sensor and you will be right on.










p/n 068 121 144
and this is the correct "yoke neck" that your refering to? just looks to be 1 hose short for the 16v.
Just lookin for some confirmation on this part before i order it for $8
thanks in advance.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (veedubGT)*

best place to ask is the g6016v yahoo group. they have pics n stuff.
I can't tell you for sure cause i don't have one. Just been through this helping tune a few of them.
Etka6 is your friend


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (mrkrad)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mrkrad* »_
190F cts should be 180-210ohms max


I get 218 ohm @ 180 ct. It never gets past 185 unless sitting in stop and go traffic in the 90+ degree heat. 
Havent had a problem with cold start or warm up. Doesnt seem to run excessively rich or lean. Idle goes to 2000rpm and drops to 1100 and then when it reaches 160ish it goes down to 900rpm.


----------



## AceOvSpadez (Nov 26, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (MA_XXX)*

-water temp potentiometer
-coolant temp blue sensor
Are these the same parts or 2 different parts?
And anyone have pics of what a co_pot/ait looks like? there is someone local that is parting out a 90 G60 and I want to know exactly what to snatch up for a complete conversion on a 16V 



_Modified by AceOvSpadez at 7:36 PM 5-23-2003_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (AceOvSpadez)*

http://sam.bytebandits.com/radotutorial (in my sig)
http://sam.bytebandits.com/radoelect


----------



## BUNNYLOVE (Jul 28, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (veedubGT)*

The side head flange only has one outlet so you should be fine.


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (BUNNYLOVE)*

i went to my local import auto parts shop, and picked up the "yoke neck" for the sensor, is the CTS itself actually blue? or is just the plug? will a 8v digi 2 CTS work?
he sold me a black one and thats what the book called for.... someone set me straight......







or better yet... does anyone have the P/N for the sensor.
thankssssss


_Modified by nimbusgti at 7:41 AM 5-28-2003_


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (nimbusgti)*

will accel high imp. injectors work with a 16vt w/ ross fuel rail? also i want to run 12-15psi w/ my setup im going to get 30lb injectors, but what fpr should i get? a 3.0bar or 3.5bar?
are these accel injectors anygood? i found a wholesaler on ebay and hes selling them fairly cheap... 136 bucks for 4 30lbers shipped.


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (nimbusgti)*

30# @ 3.5bar good for 215whp at 6500rpm max.
42# @ 3.5bar good for 275whp @ 6500
You need something better than a digifant pump for high boost. The high boost restricts a digifant pump from producing volume.
inline a pump:
cis-e
cis
dodge shadow 2.5 turbo II
s500 V8 bosch
Bosch T-rex
they will all do the trick.


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (mrkrad)*

my stock fuel pumps will work fine correct? i have a cis-e motronic 16v.
im going to replace them anyway becuase they are starting to sound tired.


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (nimbusgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nimbusgti* »_ *will accel high imp. injectors work with a 16vt w/ ross fuel rail? * also i want to run 12-15psi w/ my setup im going to get 30lb injectors, but what fpr should i get? a 3.0bar or 3.5bar?
*are these accel injectors anygood?* i found a wholesaler on ebay and hes selling them fairly cheap... 136 bucks for 4 30lbers shipped.


----------



## GTibunny16v (Aug 12, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (nimbusgti)*

accel injectors should be bosch style They are nice because they are blueprinted and balanced. I would get 42#er's, you will easily top out 30's.


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (GTibunny16v)*

yeah they are bosch style... 42lbers with a 3.5 bar?


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (nimbusgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nimbusgti* »_i went to my local import auto parts shop, and picked up the "yoke neck" for the sensor, is the CTS itself actually blue? or is just the plug? will a 8v digi 2 CTS work?
he sold me a black one and thats what the book called for.... someone set me straight......







or better yet... does anyone have the P/N for the sensor.
thankssssss

_Modified by nimbusgti at 7:41 AM 5-28-2003_


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (nimbusgti)*

its blue. the digi-2 and digi-1 (G60) are the same last time i checked. The black one is used for the instrument cluster and reads the wrong ohmage.
It might work, but your car would run like ass on a cold day.
Some dude lists the blue ones on ebay for $7 all the time..


----------



## nimbusgti (Sep 10, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (mrkrad)*

hmmm... i cant seem to find one on ebay... the dude at the import parts store has a nickname "wrong part harry" hell give you the wrong part and order the right one so when you come back its there. worthless. if you find one on ebay let me know. what category is it under? ebay motors-parts and acces.-car& truck- and then........


----------



## veedubGT (Dec 11, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (nimbusgti)*

i got one from german autoparts (www.germanautoparts.com) for like $7.55
its not listed on their website, but they have one.


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

Don't want to hijack the thread but:
- Can I get away by using stock digi II injectors and FPR in a 16v digi I setup? At least to test with & tune? I guess I still need an aftermarket fuel rail and injector cups?
- Can I re-use the coolant flange w/ blue cts from a digi II on a 16v head?
-Does the digi I harness need any modifications?


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (volks25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *volks25* »_Don't want to hijack the thread but:
- Can I get away by using stock digi II injectors and FPR in a 16v digi I setup? At least to test with & tune? I guess I still need an aftermarket fuel rail and injector cups?
- Can I re-use the coolant flange w/ blue cts from a digi II on a 16v head?
-Does the digi I harness need any modifications?

not you will have to run the g60 injectors the digi II injectors are just to small. you can use the g60 injector cups but you do need an aftermarket fuel rail


----------



## vw a1 g60t (Feb 20, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (veedubGT)*

this flange came from what motor


----------



## volks25 (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (blackbunny)*

Thanks!
What about the coolant flange? Can I use the digi II flange?
Anything to modify on the digi I harness?

_Quote, originally posted by *blackbunny* »_
not you will have to run the g60 injectors the digi II injectors are just to small. you can use the g60 injector cups but you do need an aftermarket fuel rail


----------



## the4ork (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (MA_XXX)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MA_XXX* »_you need:
-computer
-harness
-water temp potentiometer
-air temp potentiometer
-injector harness
-injectors
-injector cups for the intake manifold
-fuel rail of some description
-throttle valve assembly with correct microswitch ie G60 or 16V automatic (passat)
-chip for the turbo from SNStuning








i think that's it??? anyone else think of anything i forgot???
DAMN!!!! i just saw yer post mrkrad!!! you beat me to it!!!

[Modified by MA_XXX, 7:30 PM 4-1-2003]

[Modified by MA_XXX, 7:31 PM 4-1-2003]

so aside from the harness and ecu's
you also need a air flow meter? like the kind on the digiII system, but for digi1?


----------



## mrkrad (Nov 9, 2000)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (the4ork)*

the g60 digifant-1 uses a co_pot for IAT. The basic principal of speed density is IAT * PR = mass, there is no airflow box/maf to restrict.


----------



## NJg60rado (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (mrkrad)*

anyone know where I can get 42's at a junkyard, what types of cars came with these stock? I was going to use 30#'s but I should be close to 213 if not more with the new turbo setup I am running. 
mrkrad, with the sns chip can I drive around daily with 42's and only on like 8psi and then jack it up or should I just have two different ecu's with different programs to swap back and forth? I will be just running a junkyard t3 super 60 from a turbo coupe for now but will be going to a t3/t4 of some sort in the next 2-3months. Will this have any affect on the chip, or If I order the chip and get 42's now when I swap to the bigger turbo the ecu will just adjust to it?


----------



## xpalendocious (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (vw a1 g60t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw a1 g60t* »_this flange came from what motor










Same question...


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (xpalendocious)*

Bringing this back
Anyone have the part numbers for the CO POT and the Blue CTS?


----------



## KingofNod (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (CruiseVW)*

http://www.germanautoparts.com...181/1
Blue coolant temp sensor from German Auto Parts from Corrado G60.


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (KingofNod)*

Thank You!


----------



## PITGUY (Nov 16, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (CruiseVW)*

Chris you can use the colant temp sender on the side off the head


----------



## CruiseVW (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (PITGUY)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PITGUY* »_Chris you can use the colant temp sender on the side off the head

I dont think there is one in this head, and I want to get a new one anyways. I want to replace everything that can pose even a small problem.


----------



## EuroProjektz 10003 (Apr 28, 2005)

*Re: Digi 1 swap, please tell me what parts I need to get? (nimbusgti)*

i need some help to guy. i have a 91 gti 8v and im doin a g60 swap
i have the digi one ecu engine harness and complete motor. is there anything else i need or i need to change from the old 8v such as wiring runing from the fuse block http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

